# Seen the surgeon today



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, I'm happy with everything except the 18 week NHS waiting list but I can overlook that for many reasons.
I had an u/s and have multiple nodules, one is 5.5 by 2.7 cm. A cricket ball, is what the consultant called it! Other nodules smaller and not so obstructive.

Plan is to have a semi thyroidectomy to lose the left lobe and for doc to remove anything else suspicious.

I'm happy with this plan as it seems to minimise risks and maximise my health.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - that is an awfully large nodule. Glad you're getting it removed! So your surgery is 18 weeks away? That'll give you PLENTY of time to prepare!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LeahLana said:


> Ok, I'm happy with everything except the 18 week NHS waiting list but I can overlook that for many reasons.
> I had an u/s and have multiple nodules, one is 5.5 by 2.7 cm. A cricket ball, is what the consultant called it! Other nodules smaller and not so obstructive.
> 
> Plan is to have a semi thyroidectomy to lose the left lobe and for doc to remove anything else suspicious.
> ...


Wow!!! You are good to go. That is a long wait but it's better than nothing.

That one nodule is pretty big! Do you have trouble swallowing? Do you have sleep apnea?


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

No apnoea but I do find breathing very difficult at night, I have a barking cough & unless I have moist food things do get stuck. It moves! It's quite far over to the left too.


----------

